# Forge World Dragon



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

So I got to paint this Awsome dragon for a good freind of mine. He wanted it to be Purple with a bone shaded belly. This was the result! You may be wondering why the Rider looks wet? I was so happy at how it turned out I didnt wait for good lighting or the wash to dry on the rider before taking pictures!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL Dude just say its my dragon  Thats right kids this is the crappy Dragon i posted before it started out as this...










Told you all he rocks


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, yeah man, *Doug* has really reclaimed your money for you there  haha


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude. that painting is the shit. have some rep.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

That is DROOL-WORTHY!!!

I love all the detail in this mini! The roses most especially and her expression! Great job getting all those fiddly bits painted!!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

it looks great love the colours and the model but the cloth in my opinion catches the eye for the wrong reason and spoiled it a bit its a £70 model (think thats $110 ish) so I'd spend the time on it. I'd strip and redo the cloth and here's how I'd do it...

1. spray undercoat either grey or white.

2. using a diluted mid tone of snake bite leather (SBL for now), id build up layer untill I had a smooth base (thin to 1:3 paint to water I use a childs medicine syringe for working out ratios)

3. I would then begin shading the creases using a 1:4:1 ratio of dark flesh (DF for now):water:liquitex flow aid (art shops if they dont have liquitex should still have a acryilic flow enhancer) you apply the shade after wiping the brush on a tissue untill no paint is swapped over. continue this into a 1:4:1 ratio of chaos black and into the very very deepest parts. If you start to get lines apear between the colours use the DF mix again to make the transition a bit more suttle.

4. Do the same as above but now into the raised parts using 1:4:1 mixes of light brown and white again using the colour closest to the mid tone to improve the blend and wiping most of the paint onto a tissue.

this will be a bit of effort but not much maybe 35 layers in total will give you an amazing difference and its well worth the effort on a model like this.
If you get stuck or need it explained a little clearer feel free to drop a PM my way and i'll try to take pictures if it helps.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

stevey293 said:


> it looks great love the colours and the model but the cloth in my opinion catches the eye for the wrong reason and spoiled it a bit its a £70 model (think thats $110 ish) so I'd spend the time on it. I'd strip and redo the cloth and here's how I'd do it...
> 
> 1. spray undercoat either grey or white.
> 
> ...


Dude this dragon looks AMAZING what you just said is an insult to the color scheme and how great it looks! If i could -Rep still i would for you saying this.

Oh and ya...Lets see your work......it won't be anywhere near as good.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

stevey293 said:


> it looks great love the colours and the model but the cloth in my opinion catches the eye for the wrong reason and spoiled it a bit its a £70 model (think thats $110 ish) so I'd spend the time on it. I'd strip and redo the cloth and here's how I'd do it...
> 
> 1. spray undercoat either grey or white.
> 
> ...


what is "liquitex flow aid"? To be honest, I stick mainly to the GW brand of paint, and only recently started using weathering powder. I just used Delvan mud and once dry I washed some black into the deepest parts... I took the pics while the wash was still wet (which really does take away from the over all look, you are quite correct... I just was happy with the dragon and wanted to show Azkellon) and touched up the cloth... if you would like I can take anohter picture!)


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Current WIP shot of whats on my painting table. Axe head was done the above way. 









Most recent completed and pictured (still two months ago dont take pictures of most work)









Yeah a new shot might take the shine off the washes. I'd still give the above method a shot next time you paint up something. As you can see it isn't just for clothes.

Liquitex flow aid is just a paint enhancer it holds the pigment in place when you thin down paints enough to do fine work. Art shops should have it if not they should still have some sort of acrylic flow enhancer.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will give that a try when I get a chance to run down to an art store!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool. As i said if you get stuck drop a pm in. Im about to start a titan and will be using that method alot so i can try a tutorial if you need it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Dude this dragon looks AMAZING what you just said is an insult to the color scheme and how great it looks! If i could -Rep still i would for you saying this.
> 
> Oh and ya...Lets see your work......it won't be anywhere near as good.


Hush, real painters are talking, you are part of the reason neg rep was removed anyways. 

I just wanna know what quality you where going for before I start picking it apart. If you want tabletop, you got it, much more then that, there are some areas that either the picture makes it look bad or it needs work. You have a great base on the model and you really did pick some kick ass colors and really none of the purple areas are what caught my attention.

If you are going to get Flow Aid, grab some drying retarder as well. Makes it easier to do wet blends. Also a wet pallet is the best thing I have added to my painting since I bought my kolinsky brushes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Considering you are just sticking up for your buddy im not going to get pissed off. But i think this dragons looks way better then anything i have seen on this forum so far, It is a work of art model and paint job wise.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Your friend seems more than happy to try the advice i gave. Which is the same advice given to me by guys who win daemons every year. I've painted less than a year and im well past alot of painters like you who have probably done it alot longer the difference is i bloody listen you clearly dont. 

So here is the only advice im ever going to give you. From now on save yoirself aome time and dip your models in some value matt emulsion because its a dam sight quicker than trying to paint them and will turn out better. Another idea is send every thing to doug to paint he is willing to learn and myself and others dont mind helping as i've said several times. 

My opinion of you is pretty terrible twice i've tried to help you since its YOUR model and yeah while it might be the best thing you've seen i hate to break it to you it can be better and everyone that looked at it has thought it. At least your friend is willing to learn and improve so full credit goes to him and as i've said if he wants the help its there.

Just so your aware i have a titan and two small commisions to do then im doing the version of this without a rider for myself if doug wants it i'll knock up a picture tutorial of any of them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Considering you are just sticking up for your buddy im not going to get pissed off. But i think this dragons looks way better then anything i have seen on this forum so far, It is a work of art model and paint job wise.


Are you fucking serious? Stevey is a guy I seen his work on MWG and have given some advice too in the past. The biggest thing we have in common is we both received invites to a KotH Deathmatch painting competition.

I am not going to harp to much because Doug is a good painter but has room to improve which is what Stevey was giving him advice over because that is what good painters do to help other good painters so we grow as a community. Just because it is your models doesn't mean you need to get all pissed off because we are offering the painter some advice on how to get better. So while I was trying to say it in a cute funny ha ha way earlier, I was being serious, shut the fuck up, sit the fuck back, and let the fucking painters talk like we have done for years on this board. It is what makes us better then most painting forums is we actually discuss mistakes without people getting butthurt over it.

Its rare cases like this that makes me wish I was still a mod in the painting area.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Let's everyone calm down and step back for a moment shall we 

As has been said, you've done an excellent job on this model Doug, and should be proud. From my point of view, if you were going to improve it, these are the things I'd suggest:

- May just be the pictures, but the eyes of the dragon look a little dull and flat. If you wanted to be adventurous, I'd try and emulate this. I understand its a very small space, but judging by the rest of the model, it doesn't seem like it would be that much of a problem with a little time and patientce, and would make the model that much more stunning. 

- The clothes of the rider do seem a little bit boring, perhaps instead of changing the colour, add some sort of patterened trim to the bottom of the cloak? Something liek flower vines or stars or the like?


I'd also like to see some pictures of hte dry model, perhaps in daylight? Hope this has helped 



And remember kids, play nice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not like having to get out my mod hat when I am in the modelling section, but I will if I have too.

As imm0rtal reaper has already said, but I want to emphasis, everybody take a step back and chill. If you put a model on here for people to admire, be prepared for negative feed back. All the advise given so far has been constructive and is from people who's work appears to be of a high standard. Any more arguments in this thread will not be tolerated. You have all been warned.


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I'd also like to see some pictures of hte dry model, perhaps in daylight? Hope this has helped


I will do my best to take a better picture... I took the first picture at night, with a crap lamp while the highlights on the models cloth were not done and the wash was still wet to show it off. It has rained and been cloudy every single day in Vancouver (its getting to be the rainy season for anyone who doesnt live on the coast of canada or the northren united states), and If I get a chance to take a good picture again with full daylight I will definatly post it. I really do appreciate the critisism and the helpful advice on how I can improve my painting as I have never worked with a wet palet or any sort of paint thinner/mixer stuff. sorry my posting has created such an uproar and I will only post finished models from now on to avoid angry yelling on my posts!

:blackeye:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Doug said:


> I will only post finished models from now on to avoid angry yelling on my posts!:blackeye:


I would suggest that you do no such thing. WIP photos are a fantastic way for the community to share techniques, provide each other with critiques, and in general grow the painting community here on Heresy and elsewhere. I know that I learned a hell of a lot early on by following WIP logs and posting a few of my own on different forums here and there. The real issue is when people take constructive critique and become offended by it. I have found that Heresy-online as a rule does not cater to people's egos, and the members here will provide honest, straight-forward comments that are aimed to improve your skills as a painter. We have an excellent community of fantastic painters who can offer you advice and comments in a nurturing environment. There are people on the boards here who are phenomenal painters who do know more about painting than you do, no matter what level you are at. I accepted that early on, and I strongly recommend that everyone come to terms with that. The only time you stop learning is when you stop listening to those who have more experience than you do.

I look forward to seeing more of your work, in progress or otherwise, and I hope that you come away from your time here on Heresy with more knowledge and skill than you did when you arrived.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Overall i agree with the other criticisms. While there's nothing bad about it, there's nothing that particularly pops out or catches my eye, it all seems a little dull. That said lighting makes a big difference and that's some crappy lighting there. 

I'd like to see a daylight pic (and when the washes are dry as the shiny, wet cloth looks very strange). Highlighting the cloth some more would be good too. 

I'd also suggest as imm0rtal reaper said, try and do something more exiting with the eyes. Monster eyes beg for more detail than normal ones. 

The more i look at it the more i think there's something off, something not quite right but i just can't place it. Perhaps seeing it with some good lighting will help. 

Still the base is fantastic though. Very natural look and seamlessly complements the model. 

Well done overall, keep up the painting (and i want to see some more pics in proper light!). And don't be afraid to post more wip's of your work. There's a great community here with a vast pool of experience to draw on (with a few exceptions).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

very well done. 

CP


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Doug that was in no way your fault so dont say sorry your friend just has a hell of alot of pride in it. 

Nothing but praise for you just keep at it and since your willing to learn you'll do well.


----------

